
Meet Dev, the Highest-Paid Software Developer in America - whoisnnamdi
https://whoisnnamdi.com/highest-paid-software-developer/
======
jppope
The real question is not how to visualize the data (or any of the
conclusions)... its how the author cleaned the data. This particular data set
is fraught with input errors, intensional mis-direction, and cultural bias.

A simple example that has major implications are the number of full time
people that put in < $15K a year salaries. Which in the real world is not
legally feasible in the US or any western country. Further analysis leads to
input errors, and cultural differences (Like stating monthly salary versus,
annual salary... or Net versus take-home pay).

I would be interested in how they handled these aspects and what the author
thinks about the historical data from the stack overflow surveys.

~~~
whoisnnamdi
Author here

These are all very fair points and things I thought through as I put this
together.

For example, your point around <$15K salaries. As I explain in the appendix at
bottom of post, I exclude anyone with <$10K salary for the exact reason that
this is not feasible for someone claiming to work as a software developer in
the United States.

Your point around monthly vs annual salary - this was a question on the survey
itself, and hence the salary numbers are already adjusted to be annual.

The source code includes a few data cleansing actions like the above. In the
end this is inherently subjective, but I tried to be principled in my approach
in order not to unduly skew the results.

Unfortunately this is the best publicly available data we have, input errors
and all.

Thanks for reading through and for your comment, this is important stuff.

